# Leak testing in winter



## BadFish (Dec 23, 2016)

I picked up a free 20 gallon hex tank fixer upper a few days ago. Re-sealed it (removing old silicone first) let it cure for about 40 hours indoors. I just put it outside and filled it up for a leak test. Problem is it is supposed to freeze tonight so I will only be able to leave it out for about 12 hours. If all is well after 12 hours can I call it good since it is a low volume tank? Or should I bring it in for the night and repeat another 12 hour test outside tomorrow if it is warm enough?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I would think it is okay. But if you really want to be safe, bring it inside and put it on top of some dry newspaper, then refill. Any leak now will be minimal, so you can just look for wet spots on the paper.


----------



## BadFish (Dec 23, 2016)

Good point. I think I will do as you suggested and bring it in for another test. I guess if was going to totally explode it would happen in the first 12 hours. Thanks.


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

You could buy a cheap tote/storage bin and leak test it indoors in that. If you line the bottom with newspaper as per Tom's suggestion, you would be able to identify if there is a leak very quickly, and since the tank would be contained, the risk of getting water everywhere would be minimal.


----------

